# I need a sqare ft. price for...



## Marshallpalooza (Nov 25, 2009)

removing old "popcorn" ceiling, & re-texturing it(probably knockdown), & painting.
it's 500 sq.ft. 
& i need the square ft. price, not time & materials.


&, oh yeah, this is assuming tests come back negative for asbestos.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats kind of like asking how much a car costs. Do a couple searches or call a contractor in your area.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Marshallpalooza said:


> removing old "popcorn" ceiling, & re-texturing it(probably knockdown), & painting.
> it's 500 sq.ft.
> & i need the square ft. price, not time & materials.
> 
> ...


 What are your intentions ? This site is for professional Drywall related topics and should not be used as a springboard for a novice to get pricing. Just thought you might want to know this , before you get some heated replies... I just hate it when someone with no experience uses my pricing for his gain...that is just the way it is.


----------



## Marshallpalooza (Nov 25, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> What are your intentions ?


my intentions are to give a potential customer a quote. 


silverstilts said:


> This site is for professional Drywall related topics and should not be used as a springboard for a novice to get pricing. Just thought you might want to know this , before you get some heated replies... I just hate it when someone with no experience uses my pricing for his gain...that is just the way it is.


puhlease.
get over yourself.
if you feel that trying to help a fellow blue collar, small business owner a little help in these tough times, in the form of a few words typed will somehow hurt you... then you're ate the fck up.
but by your condescending, assuming, & arrogant post that's obvious.
GFY.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Gee I guess one would take the hr price x the amount of time it takes to do + materials as you don't need the time and materials and divide that by the sq/ft and you have answered your own question. I am sure you have figured the time and materials don't forget overhead but this should already be figured in to your hourly rate. Unless someone is actually from NC here it would be hard for them to acually give you a price.

BTY the first basic no no in this forum is to ask for a price we have all learned that and if you had read alot of the threads here and a little commen sense you would have known that.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Marshallpalooza said:


> my intentions are to give a potential customer a quote.
> 
> puhlease.
> get over yourself.
> ...


 Thanks for the compliment. I don't think that I need to get into an argument with you because it is not worth my time , if you were so keen on the idea of fishing for pricing read some threads ...and it was answered correctly just call a professional to get a price how hard was that to figure out ? Or better yet just do the job and you will figure it out on your own , then the next time you will have something to base pricing on , have a nice day.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Marshallpalooza said:


> removing old "popcorn" ceiling, & re-texturing it(probably knockdown), & painting.
> it's 500 sq.ft.
> & i need the square ft. price, not time & materials.
> 
> ...


One of the things I realized quickly was that no one is comfortable giving out numbers because each situation/location is unique. If someone gives you their price, it may not work for you and if you get beat up , you will blame him. On on a 500sf job an outright sf number for a 1500 sf job will kill you. Becausei don't have alot of experience, I usually figure time and materials and profit/overhead and divide by sf. You should try not to give the sf price to client. hope that's helpful.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Marshallpalooza said:


> my intentions are to give a potential customer a quote.
> 
> puhlease.
> get over yourself.
> ...



For real?? 

Seriously, assuming you can still see this and that you haven't been banned from the site, be a bit more tactful at least. 
The guys on this forum are professionals....read the top of your browser...."Professional". 

We get to be professionals by YEARS of experience. Good and bad. We all have learned the hard way. Payed our dues, so to speak. So......surely you can see that while your FIRST post on the forum was meant well. It was not received that way. 

As stated above, we don't price quote here. 

And as for your SECOND post here. LOL. Kinda reminds me of the joke I heard about the guy that goes into the psychiatrists office. Psy asked him what kind of problems he was having. Guy says, "I'm havin trouble making friends you F#$kin C*&ksucker. 

You know it's all in how you phrase things..That's called TACT. 

As for as your OP, Do some more research in your area. What's good for us, might not (and usually won't) be good for you. I will give you this bit of advice on pricing scrape offs. Bid HIGH.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

$37.28 sq ft mat and labor


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I just charge as much as i think i can for that becuse its the bottom of the barrel work .but i did just do one and did good on it.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

You can pay-pal me $10.00 and I will send you a drywall estimating chart with all prices for hanging/finishing/texture, etc.


----------



## Marshallpalooza (Nov 25, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> ...and it was answered correctly just call a professional to get a price how hard was that to figure out ?


yeah. i guess it's much better to waste different professional companies' time, getting them to come out & give me a quote for a 500 sq. ft. job, and me secretly knowing that they'll never get the job, & just use them that way.:icon_rolleyes:

really... what's it gonna hurt for one of u "professionals" to type a line or two w/ advice, instead of paragraphs of smartasseness(i know it's not a word, but it should be.lol).

anyway... thanks to the guys that did try to help.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Marshallpalooza said:


> yeah. i guess it's much better to waste different professional companies' time, getting them to come out & give me a quote for a 500 sq. ft. job, and me secretly knowing that they'll never get the job, & just use them that way.:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> really... what's it gonna hurt for one of u "professionals" to type a line or two w/ advice, instead of paragraphs of smartasseness(i know it's not a word, but it should be.lol).
> 
> anyway... thanks to the guys that did try to help.


 Use the phone ( although most are too smart for that also giving prices over the phone ), The whole point is there you should not be charging professional prices for unprofessional work , we have all paid our dues through mistakes of pricing by trial and error , there probably isn't anyone of us that had pricing handed out to us it was by our own hard work and persistence that brought us to where we are today we have earned our right . The truth is if you can't figure out where to start you should move on because you will never amount to much , that was not intended to run you down but it is the simple truth , it is all about how ethical and how one goes about doing business . Why don't you go over to a construction forum and get the prices from them since you are a handy man you might fit in a little better .


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

did this guy really expect an actual answer from us? ha...


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't forget to charge for ringing the doorbell!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Marshallpalooza said:


> yeah. i guess it's much better to waste different professional companies' time, getting them to come out & give me a quote for a 500 sq. ft. job, and me secretly knowing that they'll never get the job, & just use them that way.:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> really... what's it gonna hurt for one of u "professionals" to type a line or two w/ advice, instead of paragraphs of smartasseness(i know it's not a word, but it should be.lol).
> 
> anyway... thanks to the guys that did try to help.


_Sooo_....We are somehow *not *professionals, because you found the site on the internet vs. picking the brain of a local "professional"? Who, I guess might lol when you ask that very question of him/her. I suppose it'd be better to show your lack of knowledge of pricing here than to someone you might get to interact with at the local yard or grocery store, eh? :smartass:

I think you going for "smartassedness" instead.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I better straighten up.


----------



## Marshallpalooza (Nov 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> _Sooo_....We are somehow *not *professionals, because you found the site on the internet vs. picking the brain of a local "professional"? Who, I guess might lol when you ask that very question of him/her. I suppose it'd be better to show your lack of knowledge of pricing here than to someone you might get to interact with at the local yard or grocery store, eh? :smartass:
> 
> I think you going for "smartassedness" instead.


u guys have quite the circle jerk going here, eh.lol
& yeah, i'm sure i'd get a "lol" from a professional company, who thinks they've got a shot at actually getting the job, when i act as a homeowner, & really waste their time.
but alas, i'm not like that. too many asses out there already. the proof is right here on this thread.


----------



## Marshallpalooza (Nov 25, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> Use the phone ( although most are too smart for that also giving prices over the phone ), The whole point is there you should not be charging professional prices for unprofessional work , we have all paid our dues through mistakes of pricing by trial and error , there probably isn't anyone of us that had pricing handed out to us it was by our own hard work and persistence that brought us to where we are today we have earned our right . The truth is if you can't figure out where to start you should move on because you will never amount to much , that was not intended to run you down but it is the simple truth , it is all about how ethical and how one goes about doing business . Why don't you go over to a construction forum and get the prices from them since you are a handy man you might fit in a little better .


good Gawd. if i wanted a lecture, i'd have gone to university or church or something.

& i'd bet my job turns out just as good or better than yours would.

i got the help pricing. thanks for nothing... well, that's not exactly true... thanks for the laughs.
i'll be sure to spread the word about u guys.:thumbsup:

uh huck.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Somebody Call the wambulance Please.....There is much more to this site than chronic whining come on now, add some intelligence to your posts Marshallpalooza, you handyman.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Marshallpalooza said:


> removing old "popcorn" ceiling, & re-texturing it(probably knockdown), & painting.
> it's 500 sq.ft.
> & i need the square ft. price, not time & materials.
> 
> ...


Tree - fitty:lol:


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

No, A buck three eighty.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

What happened to the obscene gestures ? I thought that was pole sanding practice.
Must be the drywall elves removed it. ( I thought elfs was plural until the spell checker lit up)

Tycoon


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

you got it the hammer had to be put down , it was getting out of hand , something had to be done , nothing wrong with a little arguing back and forth but enough is enough , some people need to learn how to use tactfulness .... It is a drywall forum ..


----------



## snapper714 (Dec 13, 2009)

*help*

Hey guys im new in Alabama, i hang and finish drywall but not quite sure what to charge for a 5,000 sqft church about 230 boards standing up havent priced yet.....please help got own tools furnish material labor and insurance but no sheetrock.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

about tree fiddy


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

snapper714 said:


> Hey guys im new in Alabama, i hang and finish drywall but not quite sure what to charge for a 5,000 sqft church about 230 boards standing up havent priced yet.....please help got own tools furnish material labor and insurance but no sheetrock.


What you need to do is re-read the previous posts on this topic, I say this so you may realize there is not universal a set price for everyone. What did you bid/estimate your last pricing on ? Were you awarded work ? Did you make any money, or did you lose more than you took in ? If you are inexperienced in the business , It is something that you have to work out on your own. If I used someone else's pricing I would be out of business, because nobody can understand all the details involved on someone else's projects. We all offer different methods to our final outcome on a job, some will cut corners , some will take more time going out of the way doing beyond, it all affects out way of pricing. If you want to run a business you will have to climb out on a limb , you will have to learn by experience. That is the best advice anyone of us can give you at this time. It is time for us to put this post behind us and move on.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

What's the temperature?
If this job goes in February.

Give me the General contractors name and number. I'll take care of it for you.

I could use a trip south about that time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I echo Silver's post. Let me add this.... That this is a professional's forum. Professional, in construction as in sports, is someone who performs for pay rather than for free. Performing for free is just not gonna be in our nature. Most on this forum take issue with those posters looking for pricing info. The very idea thar you'd ask your competition to price your work says it all. Heck, instead of asking us, why not just ask your client how much he wants to pay? Both pricing methods show just about as much professionalism.

Alabama, you say?


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I just quoted a grid job. The guy said I was too high. I looked it over. Figured upside down and backwards. Told him it was the same.

So I did ask. What do you want to pay ? You can't read their minds but I know what I would like to have. Then there is bottom dollar.


----------



## ezrider (Dec 12, 2009)

*time and earning*

A friend told me along time ago, when I was asking for prices to get started.
He ask "what is YOUR time worth, figure in the materials cost and add some % to it.....then sale it...............
Your the one that has to put the bread on the table at your house.

Take it .............:thumbsup:

EZ


----------

